# Re-did the non-glass shelf



## cyberdigger (Jan 10, 2011)

..forgot to dust it off, though.. []
 .


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jan 11, 2011)

Looks good, Charlie. The dust just adds charm. That's why I never dust my shelves. [8|]  ~Mike


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 11, 2011)

Be carefull with the top right bottle Chuck with your cat,he might think its a squirrel and not a minature bear.[8D]
 Nice German looking shelving.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you, Mike and Steve! Actually, the dust comes in handy.. I can tell if something is missing by the round clean spot.. []


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 11, 2011)

Evening, Charles,

 That is a great looking group! Can'ya introduce us to that blue necked, incised guy, please? Is that a Belgian mustard pot to his right front?


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 11, 2011)

Happy to oblige.. the blue chiffon gritty gal is from Wis.. Rowe.. and I think it's kinda recent..


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 11, 2011)

..and the moutarde is a produit de France.. flea market finds, both..


----------



## tftfan (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice... non-glass can be fun....


----------



## farmgal (Jan 27, 2011)

I think my eyes just popped out of my head....You actually dug those up????? Honestly???? Move over karo, syrup and all those rusty cans I've dug....!!!!! Very impressed. I think I have started to drive my husband crazy saying bunny look at this pic...bunny!! LOL!! farmgal


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 27, 2011)

[]
 I never said I dug them up! I can tell you how I came to own each and every piece, but who has time to read such trivia?
 Yard sales, flea markets.. gifts.. ebay.. travel souvenirs.. []


----------



## farmgal (Jan 27, 2011)

Still just as impressive...I have some nice items from those kind of places and a neighbors recycling bucket years ago....I've been a yard sale lover since I was in my teens....That's a long time...lmao!! farmgal


----------



## Stardust (Feb 1, 2011)

Very nice Charlie, thanks for showing. I love seeing everyone's stuff. i used to take pics of antique store for my mom when she could no longer go to them. Now I know 
 how much a pic can mean to one who can't get out.


----------

